# Advice Please



## jleiwig (Jan 5, 2010)

Can anyone comment on the quality of these Lee Valley Tools.  

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&cat=1,330&p=56745

I'm specifically interested in the 1" oval skew and the 1" round nose scraper.


----------



## BigguyZ (Jan 5, 2010)

I haven't heard much about LVs turning tools- they're known for their handplanes more than anything.  However, Lee Valley is a well-known and respected maker of tools in the WWing world.  I'd guess they're very nice.


----------



## gwilki (Jan 5, 2010)

I am definitely biased. I live 10 minutes away from LV headquarters and my wife says it is my second home. 
Having said that, I can tell you that I have 3 of these tools and they are excellent. They hold a good edge and are worth every penny and more of their price. 
You will not be disappointed.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jan 5, 2010)

just got the LV pen vise and it seems good quality but it doesn't grip the blank well and it slides down?? doesn't matter how tight it is


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 5, 2010)

The pen turning vice is not good at all - I have it, and it doesn't grip tightly.

You have to manually push on the jaws with your hands while you screw it closed, or it'll bind and not get a good grip.  Very annoying!  

The economy tools, however, seem very good to me.  I have the big ol' roundnose scraper, and it seems fine! 

Andrew


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 5, 2010)

gwilki said:


> I am definitely biased. I live 10 minutes away from LV headquarters and my wife says it is my second home.
> Having said that, I can tell you that I have 3 of these tools and they are excellent. They hold a good edge and are worth every penny and more of their price.
> You will not be disappointed.


 
Thank you!  That's exactly what I wanted to hear.  They are good price, and I like the length!


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 5, 2010)

BigguyZ said:


> However, Lee Valley is a well-known and respected maker of tools in the WWing world. I'd guess they're very nice.


 
That was my thinking too, but I was wondering if these were just cheap china imports to fill the low price area.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 5, 2010)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> The economy tools, however, seem very good to me. I have the big ol' roundnose scraper, and it seems fine!
> 
> Andrew


 
Thanks for the info.  I'll probably be ordering them Friday. I'm turning a bunch of blanks round ahead of time since some of my ordered parts on back order, and let me tell you, it's tedious with a 3/8" round nose scraper and 1/4" skew from a mini turning set.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jan 5, 2010)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> The pen turning vice is not good at all - I have it, and it doesn't grip tightly.
> 
> You have to manually push on the jaws with your hands while you screw it closed, or it'll bind and not get a good grip.  Very annoying!
> 
> ...




now you tell me
awesome, it was only 42 bucks:at-wits-end:


----------



## JimMc7 (Jan 5, 2010)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> The pen turning vice is not good at all - I have it, and it doesn't grip tightly.
> 
> You have to manually push on the jaws with your hands while you screw it closed, or it'll bind and not get a good grip. Very annoying!
> 
> ...


 
Andrew, I had the same problem with my LV pen vise and found if I used red loctite on the connecting nuts and firmly tightened that the vise actually works smoothly. It's not one of Paul's for sure but keeping the connectors tight has worked for about 3 months now. YMMV! Re a tight grip, I use a 1/4" strip of wood under the pen blank to support when milling (I use the lathe to drill).


----------



## BigguyZ (Jan 6, 2010)

ZanderPommo said:


> now you tell me
> awesome, it was only 42 bucks:at-wits-end:



Hey- I bought the Rockler vise!  I actually think it's a really good vise, but now that I drill on the lathe, I only use it to seat slimline transmissions to the correct depth.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 6, 2010)

You know Justin, Lee Valley is good, but I have to say that you should consider the Rotondo tool.  You would spend $40 more I think if you bought the Rotondo, but it will perform the action of both of those tools you are looking at and never needs to be sharpened.  The inserts are carbide that stay sharp for quite a while, the insert is round so it can be turned for a new edge, the inserts are cheap to buy, the tool runs just as good left to right as it does right to left, the bar stock is heavy duty so it can stick inside a bowl quite a ways if needed, you do get some side action off the insert which you won't get on a regular chisel too.  I have pretty much switched to 100% rotondo action.  I'll use a guoge of course for roughing, then straight to the rotondo.  I love the other carbide tools too, like Ken's Woodchucks, but my little jet mini has a hard time handling those tools because the insert is wide and wants to remove more material than the machine can muscle. The Rotondo tool removes material fast, but because it is round, it is a more refined process where you have better control.  I can do an entire bowl with just that one tool, and for pens, it eats up everything wood, metal or plastic.  Also, you do less wear to bushings because the round end allows you to get the blank down to the bushing without touching the bushing.  I love that tool.  I have been using it for a few months making pens and bowls and haven't even turned the carbide yet.  Just something to think about.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 6, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> You know Justin, Lee Valley is good, but I have to say that you should consider the Rotondo tool. You would spend $40 more I think if you bought the Rotondo, but it will perform the action of both of those tools you are looking at and never needs to be sharpened. The inserts are carbide that stay sharp for quite a while, the insert is round so it can be turned for a new edge, the inserts are cheap to buy, the tool runs just as good left to right as it does right to left, the bar stock is heavy duty so it can stick inside a bowl quite a ways if needed, you do get some side action off the insert which you won't get on a regular chisel too. I have pretty much switched to 100% rotondo action. I'll use a guoge of course for roughing, then straight to the rotondo. I love the other carbide tools too, like Ken's Woodchucks, but my little jet mini has a hard time handling those tools because the insert is wide and wants to remove more material than the machine can muscle. The Rotondo tool removes material fast, but because it is round, it is a more refined process where you have better control. I can do an entire bowl with just that one tool, and for pens, it eats up everything wood, metal or plastic. Also, you do less wear to bushings because the round end allows you to get the blank down to the bushing without touching the bushing. I love that tool. I have been using it for a few months making pens and bowls and haven't even turned the carbide yet. Just something to think about.


 
The Rotundo is $69.95??

Been there, done that, got the free t-shirt.  

Never really was very happy with the carbide tools, they just are not as sharp as a properly sharpened skew or scraper, no matter what. I can shave with my skew after I hone it, couldn't do that with my carbide inserts, and I tried almost every one out there listed for wood applications.

They worked great on solid, dense woods, or PR, but not so much on fragile wood like un-stabilized buckeye burl or some of the more tricky acrylics. 

I am thinking about playing with one of the real little Hunter Carbide round tips though.  Saw a guy demo one at Woodcraft one day turning a pen and he did pretty good with it.  Not sure on the sharpness though.  I'll have to see if I can take it out of the bag at Woodcraft before I drop 18 bucks on it though! 

But I'm pretty sure I want to generally stick with a big honkin 1" or wider skew for wood and round scraper for the acrylics.  That size makes quick work of a 2 1/4" pen blank!  

Call it laziness/efficiency/whatever you like.  :biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Perhaps I'm just the opposite as you Justin.  I turn funky spalted wood, buckeye burl or anything else with the round carbide with ease.  If I try and shave with my regular chisels then I'd look like the deer I just ran over a few weeks back.  I am terrible with sharpening.  I have spent the money on the fancy sharpening tools and jigs and I think I am just inept!  The only way I can get my chisels half way decent is with my belt sander.  They are quite embarrassing to look at. Sharpening things takes some skill, some guys have it, some don't.  I use a lot of carving chisels and after I sharpen them myself about 3-4 times, I end up buying replacements instead because I just can't get them to work anymore.  I'm pretty good at chisel carving, but now I mostly power carve because of the chisel situation.  go figure.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 6, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Perhaps I'm just the opposite as you Justin. I turn funky spalted wood, buckeye burl or anything else with the round carbide with ease. If I try and shave with my regular chisels then I'd look like the deer I just ran over a few weeks back. I am terrible with sharpening. I have spent the money on the fancy sharpening tools and jigs and I think I am just inept! The only way I can get my chisels half way decent is with my belt sander. They are quite embarrassing to look at. Sharpening things takes some skill, some guys have it, some don't. I use a lot of carving chisels and after I sharpen them myself about 3-4 times, I end up buying replacements instead because I just can't get them to work anymore. I'm pretty good at chisel carving, but now I mostly power carve because of the chisel situation. go figure.


 
Generally I just use a diamond hone to touch up after every so many passes or when I feel it's not cutting.  I rarely go for the more aggressive grinding, usually when I get a knick or something I can't take out with a diamond hone.


----------



## mikemac (Jan 6, 2010)

I have almost the full set of those tools (been buying them piecemeal) and am very happy with them, good lenght, hold an edge well, and at that price, I'm happy to 'practice' with different profiles with the scrapers.  I don't worry about 'wasting' the tool away while constantly sharpening them.  I say go for it !! :biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 6, 2010)

mikemac said:


> I have almost the full set of those tools (been buying them piecemeal) and am very happy with them, good lenght, hold an edge well, and at that price, I'm happy to 'practice' with different profiles with the scrapers. I don't worry about 'wasting' the tool away while constantly sharpening them. I say go for it !! :biggrin:


 
Do you have any other tools to compare them to?


----------



## MyKidsDad (Jan 6, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> Can anyone comment on the quality of these Lee Valley Tools.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&cat=1,330&p=56745
> 
> I'm specifically interested in the 1" oval skew and the 1" round nose scraper.


 
Rob Lee posts and answers questions at the WoodCentral forums. I suspect if you post over there and ask him, he would probably tell you the country of origin and who manufactures them.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 6, 2010)

MyKidsDad said:


> Rob Lee posts and answers questions at the WoodCentral forums. I suspect if you post over there and ask him, he would probably tell you the country of origin and who manufactures them.


 
Thanks,

I just sent him an email to see what he says.


----------



## MyKidsDad (Jan 7, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I just sent him an email to see what he says.


 

Well, did you get a reply?


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 7, 2010)

MyKidsDad said:


> Well, did you get a reply?


 
As a matter of fact I did.  He did confirm they are made in China, but he has a very high opinion of them.  I wouldn't expect him to have any less opinion of them since his company is selling them.  He was very nice and very helpful.  I'll probably be ordering them, although I have a 15% off coupon for woodcraft, so that would be helpful as well.  Decisions decisions.


----------



## dontheturner (Jan 8, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Perhaps I'm just the opposite as you Justin.  I turn funky spalted wood, buckeye burl or anything else with the round carbide with ease.  If I try and shave with my regular chisels then I'd look like the deer I just ran over a few weeks back.  I am terrible with sharpening.  I have spent the money on the fancy sharpening tools and jigs and I think I am just inept!  The only way I can get my chisels half way decent is with my belt sander.  They are quite embarrassing to look at. Sharpening things takes some skill, some guys have it, some don't.  I use a lot of carving chisels and after I sharpen them myself about 3-4 times, I end up buying replacements instead because I just can't get them to work anymore.  I'm pretty good at chisel carving, but now I mostly power carve because of the chisel situation.  go figure.


Jeff - Damned good job you are not buying turning tools in the UK then!  Flaming things will not cut anything when you first get them -  you have to rough grind, and leave a burr on the edge, to get started - till you can sharpen properly!   And, now I am here in Thailand - you cannot buy them at all!   dontheturner


----------

